# Bluetooth hands free!



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Has anyone any recommendations on a really good kit, i'm like busby and need a decent system that auto turns down the radio etc?


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I've got a Sonyerricson system - up to 5 different phones each colour co-ordinated
Richard


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Rislar,

I have the Parrot CK3100 fitted to one of my cars and it is superb:

CK3100

I am sure there are better, newer versions of the parrot but the CK3100 will do what you want very well.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

G2EWS said:


> Hi Rislar,
> 
> I have the Parrot CK3100 fitted to one of my cars and it is superb:
> 
> ...


Hi Chris, is that hard wired and connected to the radio?

Scrub that, i've just read the discription, looks like the one for me, thanks Chris 

Steve


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

It's only the hard wired that will control/mute the radio
Richard


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

richardjames said:


> It's only the hard wired that will control/mute the radio
> Richard


Thats what i want!!!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a Parrot. They are a brill bit of kit.

Johnny F


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Thats 2 for the same kit, excellent


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey Rislar, I use oor lass she`s hard wired BUT has a black tooth!!!


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

PIEDODGER said:


> Hey Rislar, I use oor lass she`s hard wired BUT has a black tooth!!!


 8O :lol: :lol: Wise guy


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try http://www.1ststop4mobiles.co.uk/bluetoothmobilephonehandsfreekits/bluetoothhandsfreecarkits.shtml
Richard


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

richardjames said:


> Try http://www.1ststop4mobiles.co.uk/bluetoothmobilephonehandsfreekits/bluetoothhandsfreecarkits.shtml
> Richard


Thanks Richard, i will take a look


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

hi

Another vote for the Parrot systems. 

Last company i worked for had them fitted to all the cars........even the moaning minnie service engineers thought they were great

Doug


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I bought one of these for the truck when they were available, and to be honest it's as good as the hands free kit in my company car

http://tinyurl.com/6jvof4


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Carper said:


> hi
> 
> Another vote for the Parrot systems.
> 
> ...


 :lol: excellent


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi, 
Yes I've got the parrot, works OK, the first one was reluctant to switch on and had to be swapped and I've yet to get voice dialling working but still better than all the ones that make you sound like Mickey Mouse
Chris


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Rislar said:


> Has anyone any recommendations on a really good kit, i'm like busby and need a decent system that auto turns down the radio etc?


I also have the Parrot colour unit in my car. Although I did have a problem early on that needed a replacement unit, the one I have now I have had for just over two years trouble free. Unfortunately last weekend when my wife leaned over from the drivers seat to retrieve her handbag (getting out the car) she hit the unit and the green key fell off. It still works but is difficult to answer especially with big fingers!

Otherwise, it works well, turns the radio off and is easy to find stored numbers from the memory (it synchronises with your phone each time it starts and adds any new contacts from phone to Parrot device). I suppose the only down side is that if you want to dial a number not stored in your mobile you need to use your mobile key pad which is obviously not an option when driving.

Also, as you scroll through the functions or phone book it 'speaks' to you so you can keep your attention on the road ahead.

I know Halfords sell them, so might be a good place to have a look at one.

Mark


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Senator said:


> Rislar said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone any recommendations on a really good kit, i'm like busby and need a decent system that auto turns down the radio etc?
> ...


Thanks Mark


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Did any of you wire this in yourselves - was it easy?

Halfords charge £40 to fit one??


----------

